# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چگونه رتبه ی زیر 10000 بیارم؟

## amir_081

سلام
دوستان با چه درصد هایی میشه رتبه ی زیر 10000 بیاری.
رشته ام ریاضی است و کنکور 96 میخواهم بدهم.

----------


## Pasteur

> سلام
> دوستان با چه درصد هایی میشه رتبه ی زیر 10000 بیاری.
> رشته ام ریاضی است و کنکور 96 میخواهم بدهم.


منطقه یا کشور ؟ برو سایت کانون براساس منطقه کارنامه های ۹۵ رو برات میاره

----------


## amir_081

> منطقه یا کشور ؟ برو سایت کانون براساس منطقه کارنامه های ۹۵ رو برات میاره


  نه منظورم رتبه ی کشوری بود.
اخه کانونی نیستم و تو ازمون های سنجش شرکت میکنم. تو سایت کانون هم رفتم اما وقتی میزنم نمایش کارنامه برام نمیاره نمیدونم چرا؟

----------


## Pasteur

سرچ کن کارنامه کنکور بعد بزن 5000 منطقه۱ که میشه ۱۰۰۰۰ کشور.

----------


## Freedom Fighter

اینم نمونه

----------


## Lullaby

_سوالتون مطلوب نیست!
ممکنه یکی با یه درصدایی کنکور 95 رتبش بشه 8000 اما با همون درصدا کنکور96 بشه15000_

----------


## vahidz771

> _سوالتون مطلوب نیست!
> ممکنه یکی با یه درصدایی کنکور 95 رتبش بشه 8000 اما با همون درصدا کنکور96 بشه15000_


تو ریاضی این اتفاق نمیفته  :Yahoo (1): 
تعداد داوطلب هرسال ریزش داره و البته هر سال نخبه های ریاضی خروجی میدن  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahidz771

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه
توی منطقه سه بررسی کردم لینک بالا با لینک پایین حدود 100 تا اختلاف داره ( مثلا 200 بزنه باید 300 در نظر بگیری )
تخمین رتبه کنکور

----------


## Lovelife

*بگیر بخواب صبح کنکور بیدار شو برو سر  جلسه تخمه هم ببر 
از برگشتی دوباره بخواب تا اومدن نتایج
حالا تبریک میگم تو رتبه 10000 شدی
**نه شوخی کردم کاری نداره نگا میتونی اگه ریاضیت خوبه درسای ریاضی رو کار کنی ولی اگه حوصلش رو نداری فیزیک که شییرینه هم کفایت میکنه یه خیلی سبز بگیر 3000 تا تست داره همونو سه تا سه تا بزن بعد جمع بندی کن درصدت میره 50 
عمومیارو هم بخون به روش افراد برتر که توی انجمن هس
برای محکم کاری یه الگو هم بگیر ریاضی یکم کار کن بتونی 20 بزنی
تمام**
*

----------


## amir_081

حالا چرا خیلی سبز به نظر من گاج از همه ی کتابا بهتره.
مرسی بابت نظرات

----------


## vahidz771

> حالا چرا خیلی سبز به نظر من گاج از همه ی کتابا بهتره.
> مرسی بابت نظرات


کتابای گاج خیلی خوبن از هر لحاظی ، تمرین های کتاب و کنکور رو کامل پوشش میدن !
مسلط بشی روش درصد خیلی بالایی میزنی ولی بعضیا که دنبال  90 درصد زدن هستن شاید میکرو + iq انتخاب خوبی باشه  :Yahoo (1): 
برای من همون 50 درصد زدن هم کفایت میکنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

